# Mylink infotainment DIY upgrade



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mjol said:


> Hey guys. I purchased an infotainment panel, however I didnt realize that my stock radio didnt have the following blue plug-in port on the back. Can anyone please tell me what the blue port is on the back of the touchscreen panel? Do I need to have this blue port connected to get my screen to work? :icon_scratch:
> View attachment 214378


That's a pretty major thing. It's the video signal. Your radio (silver box) has to have a matching connector. No, the base radio doesn't have that. If you're going from the base (green screen) radio, you need to replace the display, silver box, the button panel, and use a modified harnesses to connect them all together. You'll also have to get the radio programmed to work with your car's VIN.


----------



## mjol (Dec 16, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's a pretty major thing. It's the video signal. Your radio (silver box) has to have a matching connector. No, the base radio doesn't have that. If you're going from the base (green screen) radio, you need to replace the display, silver box, the button panel, and use a modified harnesses to connect them all together. You'll also have to get the radio programmed to work with your car's VIN.


Well I happened to find a pretty decent priced radio receiver and button panel cheap. I haven't bought it yet. What do u mean by modified harness? The receiver I found comes with all required wires which connects to the infotainment display? Lastly, how would I go about hooking up a bluetooth mic?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mjol said:


> What do u mean by modified harness? The receiver I found comes with all required wires which connects to the infotainment display?


The MyLink has additional connectors to connect the radio to display and other things. The existing plugs look like they will fit the new units, but the pin-outs are different. So you either have to modify the existing harness or come up with a add-on harness to connect things together.




mjol said:


> Lastly, how would I go about hooking up a bluetooth mic?


To do what? I don't think that's supported. If you're taking about using your phone, the car would have a mic in the overhead that would be used for hands-free.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

mjol said:


> Well I happened to find a pretty decent priced radio receiver and button panel cheap. I haven't bought it yet. What do u mean by modified harness? The receiver I found comes with all required wires which connects to the infotainment display? Lastly, how would I go about hooking up a bluetooth mic?


Do some more studying on here before you buy that radio, it's very involved to make work as chevy guy said it is a major thing to upgrade these radios, possible though, try to get one out of a similar year cruze otherwise your fight to make it work gets almost impossable


----------



## mjol (Dec 16, 2016)

I appreciate the help guys. I've contacted my local dealership regarding the upgrade and whats involved. If i becomes too hard I think i'll move to an aftermarket product. seems less hassle


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mjol said:


> I appreciate the help guys. I've contacted my local dealership regarding the upgrade and whats involved. If i becomes too hard I think i'll move to an aftermarket product. seems less hassle


Let us know what the dealer says. I've not heard any indication in the past that can.


----------

